# NW LP Snake - Guess which kind?



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Found this guy on the sand at the shore of Lake Michigan. Pretty cool snake, though I despise snakes. Yes, he is still alive. 

I just thought it was cool to see a new variety of snake. I know what it is, how many can ID it?


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Eastern or Western Fox Snake


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Wendy said:


> Eastern or Western Fox Snake


Close....but no cigar.  Look closely at the head, though it's a bad angle to detect it.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Hognosed snake eastern


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Percha Man said:


> Hognosed snake eastern



That's it.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

cgwright said:


> That's it.


For someone who despises snakes you seem pretty comfortable around them! I have a friend and when ever she sees a snake no matter the variety she has her husband kill it. What a shame.

Fred


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I'm glad you did not kill it.
Beautiful creature.
I've never seen a hog nose in the wild.
I saw a Southern hognose snake that a man caught in FLA once but not in the wild.


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Fabner1 said:


> For someone who despises snakes you seem pretty comfortable around them!


I took the picture, my wife's the crazy one. :lol:


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

They are a very interesting snake. Shot this picture of one in NE Manistee County.
Have a neighbor originally from Texas who killed three of them thinking they were some kind of rattlesnake. He knows better now.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

trout said:


> I'm glad you did not kill it.




Irritates the hell out of me that so many people kill snakes when they see them for no particular reason....


----------



## Root stumbler (Oct 16, 2007)

If you scare it enough it will play dead. It rolls over on its back and will just lie there. I rolled one back over and it would instantly roll back over on its back. I did it several times and laughed each time it flipped back over.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I saw one tonight, actually my GSP pointed it, (good girl) and I got over to move her off of it. It was a gray snake, and for defense, it flattened out its head like a cobra hood. The head came up, and it coiled like it intended to strike. I got a broom, and gently tried to determine was it was, then it played dead. Yellow or cream colored belly. It kept rolling to the upside down position when I tried to roll it over, it opened its mouth, and I didn't see any fangs, but I wasn't that close to it. I finally let it be, and went to the DNR website, I didn't see it on the listing. :sad:

Anybody ever encounter one of these?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Really?

I see several of those every summer around Manistee/Mason Counties.

You'd amazed at how many calls I hear over Central Dispatch from people who think there's a "cobra" in their yard. 

We get the same calls at the State Park from people who think we need to remove it from an area because they're afraid they'll "bite" their children.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

GSP Gal said:


> I saw one tonight, actually my GSP pointed it, (good girl) and I got over to move her off of it. It was a gray snake, and for defense, it flattened out its head like a cobra hood. The head came up, and it coiled like it intended to strike. I got a broom, and gently tried to determine was it was, then it played dead. Yellow or cream colored belly. It kept rolling to the upside down position when I tried to roll it over, it opened its mouth, and I didn't see any fangs, but I wasn't that close to it. I finally let it be, and went to the DNR website, I didn't see it on the listing. :sad:
> 
> Anybody ever encounter one of these?


never had any luck on seeing a hognose but did see this grey snake and cant find it on the dnr website also? mine had more a orange bottom...as I scared it 2 death riding my 4 wheeler down the trails...I seen it flip upside down as I thought I hit it with my 4 wheeler with mouth opened dead as a door nail...I felt bad but the snake was like at least 3' long...I caught up with the kids a few seconds later and was gonna show them the huge snake thinking it was still dead...when we returned 2 the spot it was upright laying in the middle of the trail again suntanning...kinda cool and huge snake..never knew snakes played dead until last year...I hear the hognose is a master at it...but ya this snake was grey also I was thinkin some kind of water snake but if it was no water 2 close around 4 it?


----------



## LoomisIMX (Apr 26, 2009)

I think it is the blow snake that looks like a cobra, but I could be wrong. I seen one do the cobra thing in my front yard. This thing really looked like a cobra ready to strike. It was grey just like you described. Thats the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

hognose vary greatly in color throughout their range. if it rolled over and played dead, it was probably hognose.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

I was unpacking the track from an errand. And here about 10 ft from the entrance to the garage was a little hognose snake. He/She was only about 12-14 inches long. I got my 5 year old son who was fasinated with the snake. The snake hid under different wheels. Each time trying to get away from my son who kept looking at it. My wife didn't think having such a creature so close to the house was "cool".



Also about four weeks ago I found a snake skin shed against our house. It was about 2.5 ft long. Since my son's summer school class was studing about "nature" I put the skin in a ziplock and let him take it to class. Kids thought it was pretty cool but the teachers didn't want to touch it. :lol: He was king for the day!!


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

There are several color phases for the eastern hognose and I have seen them range from almost orange to very yellow to grayish. The hooding behavior followed by playing dead (regurgitating what ever it ate last) are all tell tale signs of the hognose. I would guess that you were near sandy soil. They are typically found in loamy soil. Great snakes to have around.


----------

